
Reddit users are the least valuable of any social network - bookofjoe
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/11/reddit-users-are-the-least-valuable-of-any-social-network.html
======
rolph
>"When we are talking about competing for ad dollars, of course we are talking
about Facebook and Google, who take up the vast majority of ad spend," said
Reddit CEO Steve Huffman in an interview with CNBC. "We are competing with
anybody, or anywhere people spend their free time."<

This leaves me with the impression, these metrics are based on monetization,
rather than intellectual contribution. I have a strongly uncomfortable feeling
about social platforms valuation of humans in terms of ad revenue, rather than
social technical or intellectual contribution.

------
towaway1138
I work pretty hard at not being a valuable (for ad purposes) Reddit user.
Highly recommended.

------
rbanffy
Wow... Even Gab users are more valuable... ;-)

